# Happy Birthday Bandit (non-GSD)



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy 10th Birthday Little Man!!

He seems to always know what I need before I do. He consoles me in my lowest moments. As I gaze into his beautiful eyes, it is like we are one, and he understands what I need, at that very moment. Without a single word spoken, the connection is there, then we go about our day. The gift of being loved so unconditionally.


Came to me at 9 weeks old.









Was a clown even way back then.









Matured into such a handsome little man.


















Happy Birthday Bandit!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy birthday handsome!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 10th Birthday, Bandit. Hope you have a marvelous b'day!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday! What an adorable guy you are!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

wow happy b-day BAndit! you are a very unique and cool dog!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bandit!! so handome, what breed?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
What wonderful colors on him! Beautiful eyes and coat!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Bandit!!! Such a handsome boy. Hope you get a special treat today!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WHappy Birthday Bandit!! so handome, what breed?


He is an Australian Shepherd.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Happy 10th Birthday Bandit!!! </span></span></span> *


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

to you,







to you,







dear Bandit 

Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. Happy 10th Birthday!!!


----------

